# Octolan Jalisco



## clbaker (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello I am new to the site and am looking to meet people from Mexico. I am moving there in 2012 and looking to get all the info I can about what I need and about jobs. My husband and I have bought land from his uncle and are going to build a house I am from Indiana and he is from there. If any one can offer any help too me about what or where I can get info about work there. I am a school bus driver here and studying to be a Medical Asst. Looking to be happy there just got to get everything ready b4 I go.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Whoa there! No need to post the same request on many threads. Your questions will be answered in one spot. Please be patient and give others a chance to respond.
School buses aren't used here. You must have INM permission to work. Your employer must 'sponsor' your application for a visa with that permission. After several years, you might become 'inmigrado' or naturalized and then be free to work. Your husband will not be a good source of information on what you need to do to comply with INM regulations, so don't violate those and endanger your ability to stay in Mexico. You can't just come here and work, as he can.


----------



## gwilley (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello!
I am going to chihuahua in 2012 as well. My husband is going to leave this month however to get things ready. I am admittedly a little nervous but we have no choice in the move. Hopefully you have already been to mex and know what to expect. i love it personally. I have a good friend in gdj. and will visit her often. maybe we could stay in contact since i will be down that way as well.
gena


----------

